# Alternative to oatmeal?



## ShannonC_77 (Dec 24, 2005)

Lately I've been eating oatmeal at pretty much everymeal as my source of carbs (along with vegetables) but have been getting a little tired of it.  I have a bit of hypoglycemia so I'm trying to figure out what would be the next best thing to eat? What other sources of carbs would be best that are fairly easy to make?

Also, if you're trying to gain weight, what would be the best thing to eat before bed? I know cottage cheese and pb is good but should I also get some carbs in as well?


----------



## pengers84 (Dec 25, 2005)

Rice


----------



## cha (Dec 25, 2005)

yam, sweet potato, rice.  

I think a little carb before bed isn't bad as long as it fits in your daily calorie requirements.  However, it's not needed - if you're getting enough carbs through the day then CC and PB at night before bed is fine.


----------



## ShannonC_77 (Dec 25, 2005)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> Rice


 
With rice, does it make a huge huge difference if it's white or brown?  Also, how are regular white potatoes (russet potatoes I think they're called).


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 25, 2005)

ShannonC_77 said:
			
		

> With rice, does it make a huge huge difference if it's white or brown?  Also, how are regular white potatoes (russet potatoes I think they're called).


of course, one is full of fibre and nutrients, the other has had all the fibre and nutrients removed, a higher fibre content means a lower GI content, and FYI brown/wholegrain rice tastes a lot nicer


----------



## cha (Dec 25, 2005)

White Basmati rice is OK too - of course brown Basmati is better but white Basmati is better than regular white rice.


----------



## pengers84 (Dec 25, 2005)

ShannonC_77 said:
			
		

> With rice, does it make a huge huge difference if it's white or brown?  Also, how are regular white potatoes (russet potatoes I think they're called).


 potatoes are great. 

I use white basmati when bulking and brown basmati when cutting.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 25, 2005)

although i prefer to get the majority of my carbs from brown rice and oats, i think potatos are fine, they are non-processed remember, so IMO they rank higher than things like bread and pasta, great for bulking


----------



## grant (Dec 26, 2005)

Barley


----------



## Gordo (Dec 28, 2005)

Beans: http://www.foodsubs.com/Beans.html
Peas: http://www.foodsubs.com/Peas.html
lentils: http://www.foodsubs.com/Lentils.html
grains: http://www.foodsubs.com/FGGrains.html : buckwheat, rye, spelt etc...


----------



## thajeepster (Dec 28, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> Barley


 
stole my thunder,  pearled barley is awesome stuff.  Much more nutritious than rice, very low gi.  I think its on par with oats.


----------



## FenderBender (Dec 29, 2005)

Legumes are really good also and have lots of macro nutrients.

Chickpeas are great in a salad and even better ground up as humas

Lentils cook very fast and are great in any soup or plain

Blackbeans and brown rice is very yum.

Navy and pinto beans cooked with ground chick breast and tomatoes = great base for chilli ..... just add chillis onion garlic and seasoning.

I'll have grits as an alternate to oats once in a while


----------

